# Kc cigar festival



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks like there is a festival going on in kc in September. I plan on going but it will be my first time so I'm not sure how good it will be.

Has anyone gone in the past or plan on going this year?

Event | Kansas City Cigar Festival

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

I don't know, but come up and visit the Little Smoke festival, good times!

Here's the link for info:

Little Smoke Festival | Northern Quest Resort & Casino

Check it out:






I flirted with Cigar Vixen there, I'm going back to close the deal...

(If my wonderful bride happens to come upon this post)

...just kidding honey.

(Not) LOL!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Used to be a fixture at Diebels on the Plaza...great location and an easy hop skip and jump to the Steakhouse for dinner afterwards.

Hey GG....the Vixen will cause you partial blindness if you keep looking...even though the Pirate look is her weakness.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Blindness... pffssst, small price to pay...

... now where'd I put that Jack Sparrow costume?


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Festivals are always good times. 
A cigars for troops organization always represent. If you can, bring a handful from your stash and make room for what you'll be bringing home. 
Those little gestures make me feel like a decent Brother.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

I may have to give this event a whirl, seems like a good time


----------

